# Is there a program out there that can increase memory usage on a process?



## MienTommy (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there a program out there that can increase memory usage on a process?


Theres this game I play called gunz,

there are 2 types i play

jgunz and ijji gunz


jgunz uses 1.2GB of memory while ijji only uses like 100mb.


Was wondering if there is a program to make a program use more memory.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The program will only use what it needs from what is available, forcing it to use more won't accomplish anything.


----------

